# Netzwerklaufwerk - Speicherplatz reicht nicht aus



## port29 (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, wie man diese blöde Fehlermeldung von Windows ausschalten kann, die sagt, dass der Speicherplatz eines Netzwerklaufwerkes zum Kopieren der Dateien nicht ausreicht. Windows soll einfach das tun, was ich ihm gesagt habe, denn ich weiß, was ich mache.


----------



## Remme (30. Mai 2008)

Sers, also ich glaube diese Fehlermeldungen kann man bei jedem OS nicht abstellen.


----------



## port29 (30. Mai 2008)

Es kommt immer darauf an, wann diese Fehlermeldung kommt. Wenn tatsächlich kein Speicherplatz zur Verfügung steht und das OS es merkt (ich kann nichts mehr schreiben), dann verstehe ich es. Windows versucht es aber nicht einmal. Und das ist das, was mich so nervt. Es soll einfach das befolgen, was ich möchte und nicht selbst denken!


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Mai 2008)

Hast du schonmal versucht die Ursache für diese Problem zu finden, anstatt nur die Symptome zu behandeln?
Warum denkt Windows dass der Speicherplatz nicht reicht? Bekommt es vielleicht vom Netzlaufwerk falsche Informationen ? Werden diese eventuell nicht häufig genug aktualisiert?

Jedes Betriebssystem wird immer mitdenken, um dich (den User) vor bestimmten Probleme zu schützen, in diesem fall warnt es dich vor dem möglichem Datenverlust, oder verschwendeter Bandbreite.


----------



## akrite (30. Mai 2008)

Andreas Späth hat gesagt.:


> Hast du schonmal versucht die Ursache für diese Problem zu finden, anstatt nur die Symptome zu behandeln?


...eine Ursache könnte sein, dass Deine Datei 4GB und größer ist und das Laufwerk aber mit FAT32 formatiert ist - genau dann kommt diese Fehlermeldung auch ... hat zwar nichts mit der eigentlichen Ursache zu tun, sorgt aber enorm für Verwirrung.


----------



## port29 (30. Mai 2008)

Andreas Späth hat gesagt.:


> Hast du schonmal versucht die Ursache für diese Problem zu finden, anstatt nur die Symptome zu behandeln? Warum denkt Windows dass der Speicherplatz nicht reicht? Bekommt es vielleicht vom Netzlaufwerk falsche Informationen ? Werden diese eventuell nicht häufig genug aktualisiert?



Das Problem liegt an Samba bzw. daran, dass Samba immer nur schaut, wie weit die Partition belegt ist, auf der eben das Share liegt. Wie man das beheben könnte, wäre einfach im Samba Quelltext eine Anpassung vorzunehmen. Aber bevor ich auf diese Hardcore Methode zurückgreife, wollte ich nach alternativen suchen. Es ist jetzt zwar mein Server, aber so ähnlich sehen alle meine Systeme aus:


```
Kiara# df -h
Filesystem          Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad18s1a        496M    428M     28M    94%    /
devfs               1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad18s1g        412G    233G    147G    61%    /home
/dev/ad18s1e        496M    2.2M    454M     0%    /tmp
/dev/ad18s1f         29G     12G     15G    43%    /usr
/dev/ad18s1d        4.8G     27M    4.4G     1%    /var
port29/Dokumente    1.2T    2.0G    1.2T     0%    /home/dr/Dokumente
port29/Dump         1.3T     79G    1.2T     6%    /home/dr/Dump
port29/Sort         1.3T     75G    1.2T     6%    /home/dr/Sort
port29/Wissen       1.2T     14G    1.2T     1%    /home/dr/Wissen
port29/Work         1.2T    6.8G    1.2T     1%    /home/dr/Work
port29/Software     1.2T    195M    1.2T     0%    /port29/Software
port29/install      1.2T    1.0G    1.2T     0%    /port29/install
```



Andreas Späth hat gesagt.:


> Jedes Betriebssystem wird immer mitdenken, um dich (den User) vor bestimmten Probleme zu schützen, in diesem fall warnt es dich vor dem möglichem Datenverlust, oder verschwendeter Bandbreite.



Einen Datenverlust kann es ja in diesem Fall nicht geben. Denn die übertragenen Daten werden ja permament überwacht und der Fileserver sagt dann von sich aus, dass nicht genug Speicherplatz mehr frei ist. Und das Problem scheint nur an dem Windows Explorer zu liegen, denn andere Dateimanager schaufeln die Daten problemlos durch die Gegend.


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Mai 2008)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Einen Datenverlust kann es ja in diesem Fall nicht geben. Denn die übertragenen Daten werden ja permament überwacht und der Fileserver sagt dann von sich aus, dass nicht genug Speicherplatz mehr frei ist.


Ja aber davon kann Windows ja nicht ausgehen. Vor allem kommt die Meldung doch glaube ich erst wenn der Speicher voll ist. 
Also nicht wenn die aktuelle 1GB Datei die 500MB überschreiten würde, sondern erst wenn die besagten 500MB geschrieben sind.

Hätte man nun die Dateien anstatt sie zu kopieren verschoben.... Ich entsinne mich auf diese Art schonmal Dateien verloren zu haben.




> Und das Problem scheint nur an dem Windows Explorer zu liegen, denn andere Dateimanager schaufeln die Daten problemlos durch die Gegend.



Jetzt muss ich zugeben, diese Problem ist mir schon sehr oft im Zusammenhang Windows Explorer und Samba begegnet.
Eine Lösung dafür habe ich nie gefunden, aber auch nie wirklich gesucht.

Windows Explorer nutze ich nur zum Browsern auf meinem NAS System, fürs Dateien rumschieben aber meistens Total Commander, weil die Perfomance von Explorer beim verschieben von Dateien ein wenig mies ist ( und die Infomartionen ein wenig unzureichend die man angezeigt bekommt)


----------



## port29 (30. Mai 2008)

Andreas Späth hat gesagt.:


> Ja aber davon kann Windows ja nicht ausgehen.



Windows soll davon ausgehen, denn ich habe es ihm befohlen. Und ich weiß, was ich mache. 



Andreas Späth hat gesagt.:


> Vor allem kommt die Meldung doch glaube ich erst wenn der Speicher voll ist.
> Also nicht wenn die aktuelle 1GB Datei die 500MB überschreiten würde, sondern erst wenn die besagten 500MB geschrieben sind.



Falsch, die Meldung kommt bevor auch nur ein Byte auf das Netzwerklaufwerk geschrieben wird.



Andreas Späth hat gesagt.:


> Hätte man nun die Dateien anstatt sie zu kopieren verschoben.... Ich entsinne mich auf diese Art schonmal Dateien verloren zu haben.



... dann wäre auch nichts passiert. Denn verschieben zwischen zwei Laufwerken ist unter Windows immer eine Copy & Delete Operation. 





Andreas Späth hat gesagt.:


> Windows Explorer nutze ich nur zum Browsern auf meinem NAS System, fürs Dateien rumschieben aber meistens Total Commander, weil die Perfomance von Explorer beim verschieben von Dateien ein wenig mies ist ( und die Infomartionen ein wenig unzureichend die man angezeigt bekommt)



Ja, den Total Commander nutze ich auch, wenn es darum geht, größere Datenmengen zu kopieren. Aber der Total Commander ist eben nicht so eye candy wie der Windows Explorer.


----------

